# any advice on smoking a turkey



## ewanm77 (Aug 16, 2015)

doing one this week. is it the same as doing a chicken?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't cook it too low as the skin with be like rubber, I did! I am told that if you season under the skin it helps with crispness, but higher temps are needed me thinks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2015)

Like chicken you want to cook the bird to an IT of 165 in the breast or thigh. I prefer to keep things simple. Dry rub of SPOG. Air drying the bird in the fridge for 8-12 hours helps get the skin to crisp up. I use a 50/50 mix of cherry and pecan and run my smoker around 325-350. I prefer to spatchcock the bird so it cooks evenly. Don't forget to foil tent the bird once out of the smoker and let it rest 30-45 mins. before slicing.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 17, 2015)

Around 300 for a few hours?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Buddy.  I have been a bit busy.  I know I missed this.  Sorry.  How did it turn out?  I am truly sorry you got left with no answer to your last question.  I hope it went well.  If not; let me know and we can do the next one better.  If this one was GREAT!; I want the recipe!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah sorry Ewan
I did mine at 225 first off very tender but rubber skin second one at 275 and better all round but 300 is probably good. cooked to IT not time


----------

